# Advice please.



## Dixiedoo (4 May 2019)

Hi, I brought my first horse just over 2 months ago. She's a 14hh, 7 year old cob cross. I brought her as a mother daughter share, my girls are 10 and 13. We are all novices and I mainly wanted her for hacking. 

I brought Merlin from a dealer, (maybe in hindsight this was a mistake). When viewing her, myself and my girls rode her in the school and, my eldest for a short hack. We spent around 2 hours with Merlin, and the dealer and all was positive. Everything I was told was exactly what I was looking for in a pony, safety being my top priority.

She arrived a few days later, we didnt have any tack for her, as she's our 1st pony we started from scratch. I brought a treeless saddle, which was highly recommended as she's quite wide with low withers. Unfortunately by the time the tack had been purchased, about 10 days after getting her, I had broken my arm in a non horse related accident so I was then unable to ride her. We took her out for walks and I had a friend riding her, albeit, infrequently. I was told she had been ridden 3/4 times a week previously but is the type of pony who doesn't need regular work. We tried lunging but me with a broken arm found it difficult and I just couldn't get the knack of it!

Then out hacking, my 10 yr old rode her for around 25 minutes, just walking, with out problem. Then my 13 year old daughter rode her, for a short time, then asked her to trot in a fairly open space. Unfortunately, Merlin tanked off, resulting in my daughter falling off and badly breaking her arm. Merlin then bolted off, my priority being my daughter so I let her go. By the time she was found, I was told her saddle was round her tummy but she had ended up by her paddock.

Obviously by now, all our confidence has taken a huge knock. 

I then got a saddler out who said the treeless saddle was a bad fit and so I purchased a new, properly fitted saddle!

 Around 2 weeks after my eldest daughter was injured, I hired a school where my 10 year old rode her, just walking to try to regain some confidence. I had a short ride too, and she was an angel. Very calm and placid, just followed me round the school as I walked alongside.

A friend's experienced  daughter rode her in her paddock in all 3 paces, again she was brilliant,  although she was noticed to be a little strong and I was advised to try a 3 ring french gag which I brought but didn't get round to fitting. Merlin was previously in a fuller cheek snaffle bit, but as I say the french gag hasn't yet been fitted. My 10 year old rode her a week or so later in the paddock, on the lead rein this time, again just walking and Merlin got a little enthusiastic,  resulting in my daughter falling off and I was knocked to the ground.

I then replied to an advert from an experienced rider offering free riding to excercise horses. She came to meet Merlin one day, and rode her the next day. She just rode her in walk for around 5 minutes and Merlin tanked off/bolted into the barbed wire fencing separating  2 paddocks. One with 2 geldings in, and I noticed the following day, Merlin is in season. The rider was clearly very shaken up and badly cut by the barbed wire. I was absolutely apologetic and heartbroken Merlin had behaved this way. She was also cut by the barbed wire, which she became caught on.

The following day the vet came out to check her wounds, her teeth, and her back for an explanation of her behaviour. She noted significant tenderness in her back, directly where the saddle sits, but we are unable to determine if this is a result of what happened or if it was pre-existing. 

Merlin is so lovely and gentle on the ground,  she can be a little mare-ish at times but my children can catch her, walk her, groom her on their own.

The vet is returning after her week of bute and rest to see if she still has pain in her back, and if so she has recommended physio.

I just feel so disappointed and am really not one to sell animals on, we have all bonded with her and will do all I can for her but our safety comes first.

I'm just looking from any advice or words of wisdom please.


----------



## Moon River (4 May 2019)

Poor you, not a great start to horse ownership!   You don't mention having Merlin vetted before you bought her, did you?   I think at this stage, take a deep breath, let everything settle down with all of the various injuries and ask around for recommendation for a good instructor to come and assess the situation first hand.   You can ask on here if you put a general area, maybe start another post with the area in the title to get more attention.   You do all sound very inexperienced and you need someone really experienced, not just relatively more experienced, to guide you with what would be an appropriate way forwards.   

Barbed wire isn't recommended for horse fencing because of the high risk of serious injury and that combined with you not saying that people at the yard are helping you out makes me think that it would be worth looking round for another yard that is geared up towards new owners and has a lot of help on hand to steer you in the right direction.   Horse owning can be amazing and can be awful, depending on your support network, so look towards making this a much nicer experience!


----------



## Dixiedoo (4 May 2019)

Thank you so much for taking the time to  read and respond to my very long post! 

No, I didn't have her vetted unfortunately when I brought her. 

We are inexperienced and rent the paddock, so aren't in a yard. There are supportive people around that have offered to help me but sometimes offering and actually doing are 2 different things! I appreciate we are all busy though. Unfortunately some of the people around are abit more 'I told you so' types, even though they told me after I'd brought her. She is fairly forward going at times but had been safe.

I will seek professional help and support once she has been seen by the vet and depending on the outcome of her assessment.

Thanks again for taking the time to reply, sometimes it's just nice to hear friendly advice and support!


----------



## JillA (4 May 2019)

As you have just found out, they aren't machines - and particularly cobs who can be very opinionated. Maybe for a few weeks or months you might consider keeping her at a yard where help and good advice is available. Help relating to behaviour, tack fit, what and when to feed, your relationship with her as well as your daughters' - buying a horse really is the tip of the iceberg, and not only financially. Then, when you are confident and happy that you know how to handle her and how to convince her of what you need her to do, bring her home. 
Don't blame the dealer - most dealers are experts at matching horse to buyer, and most will exchange if the horse turns out not to be suitable. None of which you would get from a private sale. Plus horses can get quite stressed when they move so need time to assess their environment - and you.


----------



## dogatemysalad (4 May 2019)

I don't think the dealer or the horse are at fault here. You are an inexperienced first time owner without the support of a good yard owner and instructor. You've done your best, but for the sake of yourself, your daughters and the horse, please find a yard where the owner is able to support you.


----------



## paddy555 (4 May 2019)

Dixiedoo said:



			Then out hacking, my 10 yr old rode her for around 25 minutes, just walking, with out problem. Then my 13 year old daughter rode her, for a short time, then asked her to trot in a fairly open space. Unfortunately, Merlin tanked off, resulting in my daughter falling off and badly breaking her arm. Merlin then bolted off, 

.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sorry your introduction to horse ownership has been so fraught. A lot of what you have described is predictable, for example the quote above. Sadly you can only learn by experience. Taking a relatively new horse, or in fact any horse that is feeling a bit pleased with itself and trotting/cantering around an open space is often a recipe for disaster until you have got the measure of the horse.

I feel you are going to struggle if you carry on as you are. If you want to keep her can I suggest you give up your field and move to a riding school that does livery. Hopefully they will have both indoor and outdoor schools and your children can learn to ride her on supervised lessons, perhaps with others, where the instructor will be able to read the pony and keep the children safe. If you are more experienced you can take over the hacking and exercise and then gradually introduce the children to that as they get more confident. 
You also have the possibility that the pony is trying it on. Many new horses/ponies as they move to a new home try this after a few days. They just want to see what the boundaries are going to be and if they are really going to have to do as they are asked.  

I see you are taking advice about the bit for example which is good but it is important when taking advice about a horse to make sure the source of the advice is experienced. A lot of people are keen to give their views but an experienced person would ride the pony/ watch it being ridden and base suggestions on that. 
I echo the comments about barbed wire. If you need to divide a paddock use electric fencing. 

Good luck and I hope you can get some guidance.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (4 May 2019)

Dixiedoo said:



			We are inexperienced and rent the paddock, so aren't in a yard.
		
Click to expand...

Is she on her own? IE are there any other horses in the paddock?

I have to agree that you need to move to a yard with experienced help, preferably with an instructor on site who can help you on a regular basis.


----------



## bonny (4 May 2019)

Has she got company in your field ?


----------



## Dixiedoo (4 May 2019)

JillA said:



			As you have just found out, they aren't machines - and particularly cobs who can be very opinionated. Maybe for a few weeks or months you might consider keeping her at a yard where help and good advice is available. Help relating to behaviour, tack fit, what and when to feed, your relationship with her as well as your daughters' - buying a horse really is the tip of the iceberg, and not only financially. Then, when you are confident and happy that you know how to handle her and how to convince her of what you need her to do, bring her home. 
Don't blame the dealer - most dealers are experts at matching horse to buyer, and most will exchange if the horse turns out not to be suitable. None of which you would get from a private sale. Plus horses can get quite stressed when they move so need time to assess their environment - and you.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for your reply and words of advice.
Yes, moving to a yard may be an option, definitely something I will  look into.
Thanks again.


----------



## Dixiedoo (4 May 2019)

bonny said:



			Has she got company in your field ?
		
Click to expand...

No, she is on her own but there is a small herd next door who she enjoys being as close as possible.  A friend is looking for a pony for her daughter who will eventually join mine. That's the plan anyway!


----------



## Dixiedoo (4 May 2019)

Faracat said:



			Is she on her own? IE are there any other horses in the paddock?

I have to agree that you need to move to a yard with experienced help, preferably with an instructor on site who can help you on a regular basis.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, it is something I will look into. She is on her own but there is a small herd next door who she enjoys being close to. My friend is looking for a pony which will eventually join mine.


----------



## bonny (4 May 2019)

Dixiedoo said:



			No, she is on her own but there is a small herd next door who she enjoys being as close as possible.  A friend is looking for a pony for her daughter who will eventually join mine. That's the plan anyway!
		
Click to expand...

That could be your problem, a lot of horses will hate being on their own, if I was you I would get her company now or move to a yard


----------



## Dixiedoo (4 May 2019)

paddy555 said:



			I'm sorry your introduction to horse ownership has been so fraught. A lot of what you have described is predictable, for example the quote above. Sadly you can only learn by experience. Taking a relatively new horse, or in fact any horse that is feeling a bit pleased with itself and trotting/cantering around an open space is often a recipe for disaster until you have got the measure of the horse.

I feel you are going to struggle if you carry on as you are. If you want to keep her can I suggest you give up your field and move to a riding school that does livery. Hopefully they will have both indoor and outdoor schools and your children can learn to ride her on supervised lessons, perhaps with others, where the instructor will be able to read the pony and keep the children safe. If you are more experienced you can take over the hacking and exercise and then gradually introduce the children to that as they get more confident. 
You also have the possibility that the pony is trying it on. Many new horses/ponies as they move to a new home try this after a few days. They just want to see what the boundaries are going to be and if they are really going to have to do as they are asked.  

I see you are taking advice about the bit for example which is good but it is important when taking advice about a horse to make sure the source of the advice is experienced. A lot of people are keen to give their views but an experienced person would ride the pony/ watch it being ridden and base suggestions on that. 
I echo the comments about barbed wire. If you need to divide a paddock use electric fencing. 

Good luck and I hope you can get some guidance.
		
Click to expand...

Thankyou for your reply and words of wisdom! I will look into moving to a yard. It is early days and we are still getting to fully know each other and it is a huge learning curve! I'm more than open to advice and support but I guess we all have to start somewhere.
Thank you again for takjng the time to reply.


----------



## Dixiedoo (4 May 2019)

bonny said:



			That could be your problem, a lot of horses will hate being on their own, if I was you I would get her company now or move to a yard
		
Click to expand...

Ok, thank you. I'm trying to be patient with my friend who is looking for a pony but she doesn't seem to be coming up with much, or even viewing ponies.
I'll have a long hard think  thank you again for your advice.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (4 May 2019)

Unfortunately you have not set yourself or the pony up to succeed. Despite there being a possibility of a pony companion soon, I would still strongly recommend that you move to livery with on site support from an experienced instructor.


----------



## JillA (4 May 2019)

Dixiedoo said:



			Ok, thank you. I'm trying to be patient with my friend who is looking for a pony but she doesn't seem to be coming up with much, or even viewing ponies.
I'll have a long hard think  thank you again for your advice.
		
Click to expand...

I suggest while you are waiting you get on to a yard for help and advice, just for a few weeks, then when your friend does get a pony you will be so much further forward. Hope the companion pony is nice and laid back, it makes all the difference

And can I say a quick well done for asking for help and advice - too many people would just try and muddle through until someone comes along who tells you to "give it a good thrashing". I kid you not.


----------



## Dixiedoo (4 May 2019)

JillA said:



			I suggest while you are waiting you get on to a yard for help and advice, just for a few weeks, then when your friend does get a pony you will be so much further forward. Hope the companion pony is nice and laid back, it makes all the difference

And can I say a quick well done for asking for help and advice - too many people would just try and muddle through until someone comes along who tells you to "give it a good thrashing". I kid you not.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for your reply. I will definitely look into yards nearby. Would it be possible to move in for just a few weeks?

This is a very difficult learning curve for myself and my family so I appreciate you being kind!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (4 May 2019)

I would be concerned that a few weeks in a yard might not be long enough. Obviously I don't know you or your pony personally.

In your case I would definitely move to a yard due to it having several horses there, support for you and your girls, a safe place to ride (indoor or outdoor school), people to hack with (choose someone with a bombproof horse and a kind rider who will look after you), advice available for medical issues etc...

I also wouldn't be in a hurry to return to a paddock without a support system and possibly one companion. Are you experienced enough to cope with separation anxiety? Can you recognise the early stages of colic or laminitis?

I really don't mean to be nasty. I broke my back at 16 (and know how easily and quickly things can go wrong) and wouldn't wish such an accident on anyone. We all need to set things up for success and I do think that a good yard stacks the cards more in your favour compared to a paddock without that support structure.


----------



## JillA (4 May 2019)

Dixiedoo said:



			Would it be possible to move in for just a few weeks?
		
Click to expand...

Don't see why not if the yard has vacancies - bird in the hand etc. Riding stables/livery would be ideal if there is an approachable one nearby


----------



## Moon River (4 May 2019)

A riding school that's a registered Pony Club centre would likely be ideal, its a lot more fun for kids if they can do stuff with friends.


----------



## Summit (4 May 2019)

Oh I do feel for you .  What should be a an excitable time for you has turned out to be a worry.  Lots of good advice  which I think you should take .  The open space on a new pony was the mistake but you werenâ€™t to know.  Somewhere with an arena/school so you and your girls can ride safely will be your best friend.  Try not to lose heart.  Perhaps if we know whereabouts you are someone could recommend an instructor or someone here may come out and see you


----------



## cobgoblin (4 May 2019)

I'm really wondering if the back tenderness is the root of the problem... It sounds as though she's OK being ridden for a bit but then perhaps pain kicks in and she runs away from it?


----------



## HashRouge (4 May 2019)

OP, some great advice on here so I won't add to it. But I did want to say that you are far from the only person who has bought a first horse that has turned out not to be the easiest. I'm sure there are quite a few of us on here who have done so - I know that I did! 

My (completely non-horsey) mum and I went out and bought a 15hh, feisty and unschooled Arab mare when I was 11. Like your mare, she was kind on the ground, but she turned out to be quite a handful to ride at first and I remember during the first few months I would consider our rides a success if I had managed to walk her once round the arena without her bucking. But guess what? That was 18 years ago, and we got through it. In fact, I am now 29 and she is 26, and I have just got back from giving her a kiss and a cuddle in the field, where she is now retired. So it can work out! Within six months we were starting to turn into a pretty good team, it just needed time and some experienced help. 

So what I am trying to say, is if you can give her time for her back to get better and then get a good instructor, I'm sure things will work out.


----------



## Dixiedoo (4 May 2019)

Faracat said:



			I would be concerned that a few weeks in a yard might not be long enough. Obviously I don't know you or your pony personally.

In your case I would definitely move to a yard due to it having several horses there, support for you and your girls, a safe place to ride (indoor or outdoor school), people to hack with (choose someone with a bombproof horse and a kind rider who will look after you), advice available for medical issues etc...

I also wouldn't be in a hurry to return to a paddock without a support system and possibly one companion. Are you experienced enough to cope with separation anxiety? Can you recognise the early stages of colic or laminitis?

I really don't mean to be nasty. I broke my back at 16 (and know how easily and quickly things can go wrong) and wouldn't wish such an accident on anyone. We all need to set things up for success and I do think that a good yard stacks the cards more in your favour compared to a paddock without that support structure.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, I appreciate your reply. We part loaned 2 lovely ponies for 6 months prior to buying our own which I thought was a very good ground to lead to buying but I'm realising maybe that wasn't enough. Weve also had lessons/hacks in riding schools, but again riding school ponies are very different!
Golly, what an awful injury you had at a young age.


----------



## Dixiedoo (4 May 2019)

HashRouge said:



			OP, some great advice on here so I won't add to it. But I did want to say that you are far from the only person who has bought a first horse that has turned out not to be the easiest. I'm sure there are quite a few of us on here who have done so - I know that I did! 

My (completely non-horsey) mum and I went out and bought a 15hh, feisty and unschooled Arab mare when I was 11. Like your mare, she was kind on the ground, but she turned out to be quite a handful to ride at first and I remember during the first few months I would consider our rides a success if I had managed to walk her once round the arena without her bucking. But guess what? That was 18 years ago, and we got through it. In fact, I am now 29 and she is 26, and I have just got back from giving her a kiss and a cuddle in the field, where she is now retired. So it can work out! Within six months we were starting to turn into a pretty good team, it just needed time and some experienced help. 

So what I am trying to say, is if you can give her time for her back to get better and then get a good instructor, I'm sure things will work out.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for giving me some hope! You have a lovely success story! I will definitely seek professional help once she is deemed fit, I just hope we can trust her and she can be trusted!


----------



## Leo Walker (4 May 2019)

It was a good grounding  The problem is you are now going it alone, completely alone and with no facilities. Some people do make that work, but its setting the odds against you. Move to a good yard, get the pony vet checked, saddle, teeth etc and then if it all checks out get an instructor to come and work with you. You really need to be 100% that there is nothing physically wrong first though


----------



## Dixiedoo (4 May 2019)

Summit said:



			Oh I do feel for you .  What should be a an excitable time for you has turned out to be a worry.  Lots of good advice  which I think you should take .  The open space on a new pony was the mistake but you werenâ€™t to know.  Somewhere with an arena/school so you and your girls can ride safely will be your best friend.  Try not to lose heart.  Perhaps if we know whereabouts you are someone could recommend an instructor or someone here may come out and see you 

Click to expand...

Thank you, I do feel at a loss to know what to do. I know our safety comes first but she's only 7, I brought her from a dealer and I dont want her to be pushed from pillar to post. Im certainly going to have to get some professional help and support once she is sound.

Thank you for your reply.  By the way, Im in Bournemouth,  Dorset.


----------



## Dixiedoo (4 May 2019)

Leo Walker said:



			It was a good grounding  The problem is you are now going it alone, completely alone and with no facilities. Some people do make that work, but its setting the odds against you. Move to a good yard, get the pony vet checked, saddle, teeth etc and then if it all checks out get an instructor to come and work with you. You really need to be 100% that there is nothing physically wrong first though
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. I have had a saddler out and a vet on Thursday. Her teeth are all good but the vet noted significant tenderness in her back. However, I'm not sure if that was caused by the tanking off/bolting episode the previous day, or she had it previously. I guess I hope she had it previously so it explains her behaviour under saddle.
I will definitely take into account your suggestions about moving to a yard, I'll ring around a few next week.

Thankyou for your message.


----------



## JFTDWS (4 May 2019)

In your favour, OP, you have clearly got this in hand now - you've asked for advice, and taken it - you're looking into issues with teeth, saddle, back etc, and considering a new yard.  That's to your credit entirely and your willingness to take advice means this is so much more likely to turn out well.  

I really do think a yard with some facilities, guidance, and company for the pony could make all the difference.  I'm not local so I can't say anything more helpful than well done, and good luck from here on in!


----------



## Dixiedoo (4 May 2019)

JFTD-WS said:



			In your favour, OP, you have clearly got this in hand now - you've asked for advice, and taken it - you're looking into issues with teeth, saddle, back etc, and considering a new yard.  That's to your credit entirely and your willingness to take advice means this is so much more likely to turn out well.  

I really do think a yard with some facilities, guidance, and company for the pony could make all the difference.  I'm not local so I can't say anything more helpful than well done, and good luck from here on in!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, I appreciate your kindness.ðŸ˜Š. I will do anything I can to keep her and work with her to be the safe pony I want her to be! Unfortunately money is a factor though, as it is for most of us. So we shall see.
Thanks again.


----------



## Shay (5 May 2019)

I would just like to echo the fleeting recommendation for Pony Club.  A Pony Club linked center as a livery yard would be ideal of course - but even if you can't move her at all if you join your local pony club you will have a source of advice, support and instruction.  They may also be able to connect you to a yard for livery until you can get a bit more experience.  Whilst you are all ground bound you might want to try and research your pony's history if you can.  As she came through a dealer there might be no history, or any history might be hidden.  But if you can find out anything it might help shed light on the back issues.

I woud also echo the praise for you in indentifying you need help, seeking it and acting on it.  Most folk on here will have had experience of making a pony purchase mistake and will be entirely sympathritc to you whilst you try to work your way through it.


----------



## Dixiedoo (5 May 2019)

Shay said:



			I would just like to echo the fleeting recommendation for Pony Club.  A Pony Club linked center as a livery yard would be ideal of course - but even if you can't move her at all if you join your local pony club you will have a source of advice, support and instruction.  They may also be able to connect you to a yard for livery until you can get a bit more experience.  Whilst you are all ground bound you might want to try and research your pony's history if you can.  As she came through a dealer there might be no history, or any history might be hidden.  But if you can find out anything it might help shed light on the back issues.

I woud also echo the praise for you in indentifying you need help, seeking it and acting on it.  Most folk on here will have had experience of making a pony purchase mistake and will be entirely sympathritc to you whilst you try to work your way through it.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, I really appreciate your kindness and support! I've tried to contact the dealer on different phone numbers and she doesn't get back to me! I've left a couple of messages insinuating I'm interested in a pony she has for sale on NFED and she still doesn't return calls! It's very frustrating.
I have made enquiriesabout pony club and I'm waiting for somebody to get in touch. The only problem is I don't have transport for her.
Thanks again for taking the time to reply.


----------



## paddy555 (5 May 2019)

Dixiedoo said:



			Thank you, I really appreciate your kindness and support! I've tried to contact the dealer on different phone numbers and she doesn't get back to me! I've left a couple of messages insinuating I'm interested in a pony she has for sale on NFED and she still doesn't return calls! It's very frustrating.
I have made enquiriesabout pony club and I'm waiting for somebody to get in touch. The only problem is I don't have transport for her.
Thanks again for taking the time to reply.
		
Click to expand...

you may find someone in your area who will either transport you or share costs. You may also find, thro the pony club a young rider with experience who will ride her for a while so you can see if there are any issues. The dealer may not be at fault as such, it may be that you have got a real 2nd pony when in fact you probably wanted a pony that was just a little more than a 1st pony.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (5 May 2019)

Well done for asking for help, far too often I've seen people continue to muddle on only to find themselves in a worse predicament.

I can still remember 20+ years on that daunting feeling of having my first horse and totally agree with moving to a yard that can offer you all a bit more support to help you navigate the rollercoaster that is horse ownership. 

I wouldn't be surprised if a lot of the behavioural stuff you're currently encountering stems from that initial poorly fitting saddle. You don't say if a saddler fitted the treeless saddle originally but given the saddler who fit the new saddle said it was a poor fit I would imagine there would be some residual soreness even after changing to a more suitable saddle. Did you have a physio look at her in between? If not that would be my first port of call with your vets blessing.


----------



## Pinkvboots (5 May 2019)

I would say the main issues are the fact she is being kept alone, and it sounds like the saddle has made her back sore, it sounds like you making the steps and getting some help which is the main thing, I think once you get into a proper yard set up and facilities and get the back problem sorted I am sure you will have a totally different pony.


----------



## Shay (5 May 2019)

Keeping any horse alone - and in many ways particualrly a mare  -is going to make them more and more stressed as time goes by.  That is an issue all on its own of course - but when you do get a paddock mate it also makes pair bonding massively more of an issue.  If you can do try to get her onto a yard ASAP so she has company and you have support.  You can also share transport!


----------



## arizonalover1 (6 May 2019)

Let me tell you,
I have BEEN where you have been. 
Itâ€™s the absolute worst!! 
We bought this gelding who would be fine one day and then take off and bronc and be absolutely insane the next day. We had purchased him impulsively as a first horse.
At the time, i definitely didnâ€™t know a lot about horse ownershipðŸ˜‚
We brought him to a barn where the trainer was absolutely horrid and (he is more long backed, and therefore has to be ridden just a tad differently and be treated differently). The trainer had know idea what she was doing and he was muscled completely upside down.
Me, as an inexperienced rider had zero idea what to do and thought he was alright until he started to do the above mentioned. 
The chiropractor was out and everything (the trainers) and she didnâ€™t know what she was doing either, so the problem continued. Trainer even wanted to get the hocks injected...kind of random
Anyways, the point of this story is that i took him to a barn with a trainer who knew what she was doing and ACTUALLY taught me something and how to deal with him.
He ended up having bad ulcers and hated being touched on his stomach, hence the aggression when we put leg on. Besides that, he was muscled bad and wasnâ€™t working through his back at all, which caused pain within his back.

If there is anything i have learned, go to a barn with someone who knows what theyâ€™re doing, and can help you. Doing horses by yourself is impossible, especially if youâ€™re a novice rider. trust me, i knowðŸ˜‚
Itâ€™s not worth the safety issues, money etc to be somewhere where itâ€™s only getting worse. 
Get a trainer, go to a barn where you feel comfortable & can learn and properly address this problem. especially for your two girls!
my guy now goes completely tackless and is the best pony out there. 
Goodluck!!


----------



## Chuffy99 (7 May 2019)

Poor you, this is supposed to be fun, I think youâ€™ve got a good idea from the very helpful replies above but please bear in mind what Shay says above about pair bonding. If your friend gets a pony for her daughter you will have the added problem of if you donâ€™t want to ride together one pony will be left in the paddock and will probably be cantering round calling and  your pony upset and possibly napping or misbehaving to get back to her friend which can be very unnerving especially for small people.


----------

